# Sad News For One Of Ours



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

For those of you who know Peter Boucher from Cornwall. Peters better half suffered a stroke and is now in a Ottawa hospital.
Our prayers are with you guy's.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Our hopes and prayers with you and your family stay strong bud.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Stay strong Peter. Thoughts and prayers from Durham archers.

Randy


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for the kind thoughts and prayers

Peter


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Prayers buddy


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

All the best my friend. All our hopes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Prayers sent Pete.The Dodges


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Hoping for the best for you and your family in this tough time!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Your family is in our thoughts Peter, stay strong.

The Nugent's


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you peter and your family !!!!!!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Take care Peter.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------

